# Ok, now they've crossed the line



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Every once in a while I like to change my signature.
Can't do it. Tried to find another way to the edit function and couldn't find one.
I know ads are important and I put up with the wait as they load and the shrink dinky size of the viewing space, but when they interfere with your ability to use the features?

For anybody who is curious I wanted to comment on my experience finishing off an unmarked Tupperware container in the back of my fridge. I think it was chicken yogurt.

Here's why:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Not sure I understand completely, so I'll answer what I think I read.

To edit signature, click "User CP" up on the far left of the dark blue menu bar.

On the next page, far left menu boxes,third box down, "Settings & Options", second choice down, click "Edit Signature"

as to invasive ads, load AdBlock Plus, https://adblockplus.org


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Bill just beat me to it. 

Don't think I've ever used the "Quick Links" to do that but gone through "User CP" instead. If that doesn't work, PM me.

Also, you should consider installing an ad blocking feature. Sure worked for me.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you, I used quick links on the right. 
I don't do much with my computer but turn it on and go. Never use apps or load programs much. I always do it wrong and wind up signing up for a joke a day or something that charges my phone bill monthly.

Thanks again, didn't really know what CP was.

:cowboy:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Use Adfender, its will kill the ads on this site.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

my vote is adfender too :thumbsup: works great


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Haven't used Adfender. Have and do use Adblockplus. Great little piece of software.

Completely changed the things you have to see on FB, here, others, etc.

Love it.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

daArch said:


> Not sure I understand completely, so I'll answer what I think I read.
> 
> To edit signature, click "User CP" up on the far left of the dark blue menu bar.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on adblock, works like a charm on my tablet. :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's a shame you have to download programs to stop annoying crap!


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm gonna look into taking the time to do it tomorrow, but here is a better picture of what I'm talking about.
On the first picture it takes out the whole bottom of the quick links.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> I'm gonna look into taking the time to do it tomorrow, but here is a better picture of what I'm talking about.
> On the first picture it takes out the whole bottom of the quick links.


that is freaking annoying.

It's too bad this site has to be such an income generator that the ads could possibly drive the bread and butter of the site away. But we have tools to make the issue moot - adblock and adefender.

Kinda ironic how all these ads are here to generate income, but the inundation of so many ads either drive people away or cause the rest of us to load extensions where we don't see ANY ads. 

Gotta love the wide weird web


----------



## JPiacentino (Jun 14, 2014)

Underdog said:


> Every once in a while I like to change my signature.
> Can't do it. Tried to find another way to the edit function and couldn't find one.
> I know ads are important and I put up with the wait as they load and the shrink dinky size of the viewing space, but when they interfere with your ability to use the features?
> 
> ...


Now im curious about chicken yogurt.:blink:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

JPiacentino said:


> Now im curious about chicken yogurt.:blink:


 Sorry, this e-mail notification went to my spam box for some reason.
Anyway, it tasted nothing like chicken. :no:




.


----------

